# Boring tank ! Ideas needed !! ASAP



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have had my juwel lido 120 set up for about a year or so now but after becoming interested in the plants in my aquarium I need a bit of help like changing things round I want it to look wow if you know what I meen any idea would be appreciated .thanks


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, you are kind of limited in your choices because of the high temps the Discus require. How about a sword or two?


----------



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi my tank is at 76 it was at 86 but gradually lowered it and they are all fine .


----------



## alexfdj (Sep 11, 2013)

The main problem in there now isn't really the temperature....but the fishes you have are not really good in that tank size. Lido 120 is an almost cubic tank, Discus and Pterophyllum fishes need more space than that. I do suggest you to switch to a different kind such as Betta Splendens or Danio Margaritatus species if you want to keep fishes safe there.


----------



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

I LOVE the look of this tank but don't know where to start :/ it's the same tank as mine ! The plants just look so green and eye popping also the fish I have in my tank are only in there tempery untill my dads tank has finished cycling ... Only about a week left that's why I'm wanting to start my tank not sure of what fish I am going to have , haven't really thought about fish just want it to look amazing!!!


----------



## alexfdj (Sep 11, 2013)

ok...if you just want something like that I suggest you to consider at least what you have now available (I mean, substrate, lighting) and prepare a "wishlist" of what can you change to get such kind of tank (or you can afford to buy).

Many aquarium plants don't need so much as light, CO2 and fertilizing. Let's start with a full description of what you have got now so we can help you better.


----------



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

Okay I will take a picture as I'm not sure what plants I have , I also have a shrimp tank with moss in and that is growing beautifully


----------



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

These are some pics of substrate and plants


----------



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another puc


----------



## Leigh542 (Sep 8, 2013)

More pics


----------



## j03yyung (Sep 16, 2013)

Dejlig said:


> Well, you are kind of limited in your choices because of the high temps the Discus require. How about a sword or two?


That's not true at all. I have a planted Discus tank and rocking all kind of plants @ 84F

Rotalas, Ludwigias, swords, HC, Blyxa japonica, cabombas, toninas, java ferns, xmas moss, pinnatifidas, telamtheras and much more.


----------



## j03yyung (Sep 16, 2013)

Leigh542 said:


> I have had my juwel lido 120 set up for about a year or so now but after becoming interested in the plants in my aquarium I need a bit of help like changing things round I want it to look wow if you know what I meen any idea would be appreciated .thanks


Add some rocks or driftwood in the tank. Add some slope to the substrate.

*Also you should keep the temp higher for the Discus, they're more active when its warmer.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah? Jack up the temp to 86-88 and you will see what happens to the plants. The fact that your plants grow at whatever temp you are keeping them does not mean they are doing the best they can. Like everything else in life - you can force anything to happen if you want.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll point out that anything native to the same waters discus come from—i.e. the Amazon River basin—is perfectly compatible with discus water parameters. Yes, I know discus are mostly caught in tea-colored, plant-less floodplains, but the plants growing downriver a few miles can still take the heat. My discus enjoy their sword plants and Hydrocotyle leucocephala. But in any case, most plants that hail from equatorial locales can readily handle the warmer water because it's what they expect to encounter in the wild. Even outside the tropics, summer temps in shallow pools and ditches can meet or surpass discus temps.


----------



## j03yyung (Sep 16, 2013)

niko said:


> Yeah? Jack up the temp to 86-88 and you will see what happens to the plants. The fact that your plants grow at whatever temp you are keeping them does not mean they are doing the best they can. Like everything else in life - you can force anything to happen if you want.


The tank is actually at 88-90 most of the time because of summer heat down south.

Sure, the plants might not be the best, but its to answer a previous post - you can grow plants at higher temp.


----------



## lwil318 (Oct 27, 2013)

If looking for inspiration I would watch videos from youtube on aquascaping especially those from The Green Machine and aquascaper James Findley. After watching his videos I said to myself I'm going to give planted tanks another try and this time do it right. Also like the guys recommended here to get a list of what you have and also figure out what kind of work you're willing to put into it, whether it is CO2 or non-CO2 setup. Anyway here's a vid to wet your appetite.


----------



## Indian fern (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes a decent and stunning driftwood may change the look. Rearrange the plants to make them look interesting.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Warning. The following is true and fun. Consume exactly in that sequence and fashion:

One should always be very sensitive to who or what their inspiration is. If you follow the popular faces/screennames in this hobby you will end up having an aquarium that looks like it was made in the early 2000's except with a 2013 LED light over it.










For me personally, any boring tank instantly changes by following the 3 golden rule layouts that the Japanese invented. Beauty can go only so far, you know. No need to try when someone is already #1. Gechoo cool shoes and follow the sultan!

















Now watch the video lwill318 posted again. That guy must have some major Aladdin shoes on.

There are many drifts in the above post. Hope you get at least one of them. Without catching cold.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

wrong post-sorry


----------

